# Indians moving to Adelaide



## Rohit026 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi All, 

I would be moving to Adelaide in October, if all the marbles fall in the right jar...and I would love to know if there are any other indians who would be making the move around the same time.It would be better to know each other before taking the plunge. and if you happen to be moving without your family it could be a big help in house sharing too.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

" I would love to know if there are any other *indians* who would be making the move around the same time" - Why only Indians ? I suggest you to open up a bit and start mingling with other nationalities as well.

Kind regards
Sudarshan


----------



## Rohit026 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Sudarshan,

I really appreciate you dropping a reply to my thread, and it's not that I am not open to other nationalities, in fact it's a always a pleasure knowing individuals from different cultures and societies, it's just that while making a move at times people do share an iniial comfort zone with those who share the roots...Once out there it would be a bliss to know people for who they are, irrespective of their nationalities....Infact I have another thread welcoming people from varied cultures to come and drop in with a hi, to help me know them better...

Still It was a pleasure reading your message....Cheers Bro...Looking ahead to catch you out there( and that's not because you happen to be from India, but rather for who you are,i.e an open minded individual)


----------



## zulfikar72 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi All,
I am moving to Adelaide in June and I wanted to know how has your experience in Adelaide. 
Where is a nice and reasonable place to stay in Adelaide
Average Rent per/month
Jobs for IT

Please do let me know.


----------



## deesharma (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello All,,

Hope you are doing well. I am in Bangalore currently and am also heading to Adelaide during the last week of October. I am a ICT Trainer by profession and will be looking for jobs in Adelaide. If you are interested in taking up a place with me please inbox you my email address and we could catch up on the further detail. 

Regards,
deesharma


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Rohit 

Its nice to hear that you are moving in October to Adelaide and sharing your plans. Can you confirm when you got the visa and when you logged the application, As if now I am waiting for my visa. I logged my application on 15th July for Adelaide. 

Thanks & Regards

Lokesh


----------



## deesharma (Aug 13, 2015)

*Plan to move to Adelaide on the last week of October*

Hello All,

Hope you all are doing well. I plan to move to Adelaide on the last week of October. Therefore was interested in team up with a roommate to take up a place. Please send me a message if you anyone is interested to share a house with me. I am a ICT trainer and will be looking for a Jobs in Adelaide.

Regards,
deesharma


----------



## deesharma (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello manomegh,

Nice to connect with you. It will be great if I can contact you over the phone or email to get introduce myself. Request you to email me your email address as I am unable to do the same via this forum. Not sure how I could send an email to you from the forum directly.

Regards,
deesharma


----------



## odraodra (Aug 10, 2015)

Good morning all,

Though I am not from India, I will be moving to ADL soon (mid 2016); therefore, it seems this post can shed some much needed information regarding the dos and donts when relocating to SA.

What is the best advice upon arrival to ADL?


----------



## zulfikar72 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Odra,

Well honestly you have to get your basics done first:

1. Land in Adelaide with atleast 10 to 15 grand
2. Open up a bank account thats very simple walk into the bank with passport and visa papers and they will take care.
3. Do get a drivers lincense from you country of origin as it is valid if *u* are a TR
4. If you dont have a place to live get into a hotel for a couple of days if you want something cheap go to backpackers hotel they are very cheap
5. Most importantly get on gumtree.com and look for apartments and try to get to posts by owner so *u* can get an apartment quickly.
6. Get lots of clothes as clothes and shoes are expensive here.
7. Getting utensils to cook is advisable but *u* can get all kitchen items from Kmart for less then $100
8. Go to places like salvos to get used furniture or buy new from ikea depends on *ur* capability
9. Get a car soon - will need it for sure - *u* can get a decent car for 1500 or less/more depends on *ur* capability
10. JOB - the most important part - if *u* are an IT guy *u* can get a job quickly if not it will be a bit difficult. But *watever* *ur* field be make sure you start looking into seek.com so *u* will know how job market is.
11. If *ur* field has less jobs than look for jobs in:
Call centers - 22/hr
Kmart, coles, am/pm, on the run, foodland - cashier jobs - 18/20 hr

Well ideally if *u* are coming with family with all *ur* bills *u* need 2000/month to live in adelaide.

Let me know if *u* have more queries.

Goodluck 
Zulfikar Adenwala
*
Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

Maybe the site admin can have different sub forums for different areas?


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

zulfikar72 said:


> Hi Odra,
> 
> Well honestly you have to get your basics done first:
> 
> ...


Nice post Zulfikar. Seems you are in Adelaide now.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> Nice post Zulfikar. Seems you are in Adelaide now.


Hi friends!

Just got my grant, will b moving soon. Keep posted with latest updates of Adelaide.


----------



## skyman1 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey Guys...

I'm moving to Adelaide on 1st January 2016, anybody else moving around the same time??


----------



## rishabhkumar (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I will be moving to Adelaide next month. I was wondering if anyone is moving at the same time to share the house or to make friends with as its always good to have friends in a new place. I am from finance background.

Looking forward to your feedback.

Regards,
Rishabh


----------



## bhartbir (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Rohit, 


I am also moving to Adelaide in month of October. Right now, I am living and working in Dubai. 
So, just wanted to know do you made any arrangement of living there or will land first and then look for the accommodation? 

If possible for you to drop me your contact number in Inbox.

looking forward for your reply...


----------



## manish1207 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi All,
Would be immigrating to Adelaide permanently in September 2016 on 190 visa with my wife.
As of now, only the air tickets are done by Qantas, I am yet to look for a location & job
Any specific recommendation from anyone.
Thanks
Manish


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

bhartbir said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> 
> I am also moving to Adelaide in month of October. Right now, I am living and working in Dubai.
> ...


hello jash
I am also moving to adelaide in october.can we havedicussion on moving there.if you donot mind.


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

zulfikar72 said:


> Hi Odra,
> 
> Well honestly you have to get your basics done first:
> 
> ...




hello .I am also planning to move adelaide in one month.Currently I amliving in melbourne. i got my PR visa.Therfore I have to move adelaide as it is 190.Can u inbox me ur number.


----------



## gahanama (Feb 20, 2014)

I have moved inn Adelaide. Its beautiful but I am looking for shared accommodation. In case if anyone you is moving or have moved please inbox me with your contact details so that we can share the place.


----------



## ashmiya (Dec 13, 2015)

rishabhkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be moving to Adelaide next month. I was wondering if anyone is moving at the same time to share the house or to make friends with as its always good to have friends in a new place. I am from finance background.
> 
> ...


Hi Rishabh 

Can you share with me your experience of moving into Adelaide, as I am planning the same ? Being from the same finance background, I would like to know if it was easy for you to find a job in Adelaide?

Thank you 

Regards

Ash


----------



## zulfikar72 (Mar 12, 2015)

Well honestly you have to get your basics done first:

1. Land in Adelaide with atleast 10 to 15 grand
2. Open up a bank account thats very simple walk into the bank with passport and visa papers and they will take care.
3. Do get a drivers lincense from you country of origin as it is valid if u are a TR
4. If you dont have a place to live get into a hotel for a couple of days if you want something cheap go to backpackers hotel they are very cheap
5. Most importantly get on gumtree.com and look for apartments and try to get to posts by owner so u can get an apartment quickly.
6. Get lots of clothes as clothes and shoes are expensive here.
7. Getting utensils to cook is advisable but u can get all kitchen items from Kmart for less then $100
8. Go to places like salvos to get used furniture or buy new from ikea depends on ur capability
9. Get a car soon - will need it for sure - u can get a decent car for 1500 or less/more depends on ur capability
10. JOB - the most important part - if u are an IT guy u can get a job quickly if not it will be a bit difficult. But watever ur field be make sure you start looking into seek.com so u will know how job market is.
11. If ur field has less jobs than look for jobs in:
Call centers - 22/hr
Kmart, coles, am/pm, on the run, foodland - cashier jobs - 18/20 hr

Well ideally if u are coming with family with all ur bills u need 2000/month to live in adelaide.

Let me know if u have more queries.

Goodluck 
Zulfikar Adenwala


----------



## kayr97 (Jul 25, 2017)

*Moving to Adelaide in September*

Hi All,

I have 190 visa from SA. I am planning to move to Adelaide in September. Can anyone please suggest any good and safe areas where I can look for affordable apartments/rooms.

Thanks,
Karthik


----------



## godspeed4476 (May 4, 2016)

Hey folks,
I already activated the PR couple of months ago by landing in to Perth. Since i have a 190 from SA, I want to make a move starting 1st week of september. If any one is moving during the same time then let me know. I would be landing 1st and then my family would join in after a few months (if successful in finding job) if any one is moving there at same point of time, then lets get in touch.


----------



## kayr97 (Jul 25, 2017)

*Jobs in Adelaide*

I am from ICT background however I am open to take up any job. I would like to know how easy/difficult it is to find a casual job.. How much time it would take to find a casual job. Also, I would like to know if I need to modify my resume while searching for causual job.. is there any specific things we should not include in our resume while applying for a casual job..


----------



## Pandya Parth (Oct 1, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I would be migrating to Adelaide in Mid January 2018. Please suggest what are few things we should try to complete when we land in Australia for first time. 
Also Please suggest regarding job hunt. 
your valuable feedback will be a great help for first timers like me.

Below are the details regarding application time line and occupation detail.


Thanking everyone in advance. 


Regards,
Parth


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation: Customer service Manager (ANZSCO Code: 149212)
Subclass 489 S.S. South Australlia (Adelaide) 

IELTS:-> L:8 R:7.5 W:7 S:7 Overall: 7.5

Skill Assessment Submitted: 19th May, 2017 
Skill Assessment Positive: 31st May, 2017 

S.S. & Eoi lodged: 4th July, 2017 
Invitation: 12th July, 2017

Visa Lodged: 22nd Aug, 2017
Medical Requested: 22nd Aug, 2017
Medical Done:26th Aug, 2017
Grant: 31st Aug, 2017
IED: 11th Aug, 2018
lane: 15th Jan, 2018


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

*Moving*



Pandya Parth said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would be migrating to Adelaide in Mid January 2018. Please suggest what are few things we should try to complete when we land in Australia for first time.
> Also Please suggest regarding job hunt.
> ...


----------



## Mahaa (Aug 31, 2015)

*Proof of funds at the port of entry*

Dear all,

I have got 489 (South Australia SS) in September this year. Currently, we are in Malaysia. Planning to relocate to Adelaide in the second week of January 2018. Do we have to show any proof of funds for the entry clearance? We are a family of three, so we are supposed to bring AUD 30,000 to 35,000. I have opened an account with NAB, but they said they will not provide statements until we reach there. So I can’t show it as proof of funds, even I transfer money to NAB account. I am afraid to carry that much hard cash. How are you all managing? Please let me know.

Thanks,
Mahaa


----------



## jagan8882 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi All,
I am new to this post and I really found this very informative. It’s a very good initiative for expats. A brief Intro about me and my family. I am Jagan from UAE (originally from Tirupathi and now home town is Chennai). I am a seasoned Project /Program Manager in banking and IT applications domain working in PMO- Banking- IT. I am the primary applicant and have received invite to apply for State nominated Visa (489) for South Australia.
My wife is working as Adjunct Faculty in a UAE based college in Business and Accounting and a PHD holder and currently pursuing Post Graduate certificate in higher education along with her part time teaching. I have a daughter in Grade 10; will be going to Grade 11 in Apr 2018. 
Like all expats, having a few queries listed below.
1.	How is the IT Job market in Adelaide, for IT manager and project managers and Business Analysts?
2.	How is the teaching jobs for grade 11 and undergraduate courses in accounting and business?
3.	For my daughter, who would be going to grade 11 in Apr 2018, is there any CBSE schools or alternates?

Request your guidance on the above. Hoping to process the VISA soon.

Regards,
Jagan


----------



## taro (Dec 11, 2017)

deesharma said:


> Hello All,,
> 
> Hope you are doing well. I am in Bangalore currently and am also heading to Adelaide during the last week of October. I am a ICT Trainer by profession and will be looking for jobs in Adelaide. If you are interested in taking up a place with me please inbox you my email address and we could catch up on the further detail.
> 
> ...


Hi Deesharma, 
I am currently in Colombo & will be heading to Adelaide in June (2018). I am an ICT Trainer too. Could you please share your experience on how your job hunt was? I'm a bit confused whether to write to paces & start applying for jobs now it self or to wait until I get there in person & then to apply. 

Kindly share your thoughts. It would be a great help for me. 

Thank you!

Regards, 
Taro


----------



## kunalshetty1 (Sep 7, 2017)

hola guys happy to hear from you all, the how vital is a 489 visa to buy insurance and which one ? in Adelaide.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

I have read in forums getting an apartment for rent is difficult if you don't have a job. Just thinking if we are migrating how could we have a job upfront. 

Anyone can guide on renting house in Adelaide once you land, what will be required documents etc. 

Thank you


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

very informative and helpful. 

thank you 




zulfikar72 said:


> Hi Odra,
> 
> Well honestly you have to get your basics done first:
> 
> ...


----------

